# I don't even like watching the Knicks anymore



## townknave (Jun 28, 2003)

Lately I do it out of habit. We are horrendous to watch, and every team seems to shoot their season high against us in percentage. Are our players satisfied with being the worst defensive team?

It's plainly obvious that without JC and Sweetney, we're helpless on offense too. We didn't break 30 points until like 4 minutes left in the half. Our last four games have been over before they started. We have led for maybe ten minutes total in all of them, and we're being beat and blown out wire to wire in this Cavs game, which is over already at halftime. I could not be more disgusted.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Hear, hear. Amen, I 'm with you on this one brotha...:upset:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Too bad the team is not healthy. At least next year they should be able to move the expiring contracts of Tim Thomas and Penny Hardaway.


----------



## townknave (Jun 28, 2003)

Yeah, I bet if we had Sweetney and JC, the Cavs would have had to use their starters to blow us out by 30 in the first half, instead of using only their bench like they are now...


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

It really doesn't have much to do with the team being healthy. They just have no concept of TEAM defense. Where is the help, or rotations? Where do you see the Knick players challenging the Cavs. The lack of effort and team pride is ridiculous. I'm not taking a shot at you, just saying the team has no idea or incentive in trying to stop the other team from scoring.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Where is the recognition? Nobody gets back on D..this team is just horrible.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tapseer</b>!
> It really doesn't have much to do with the team being healthy. They just have no concept of TEAM defense. Where is the help, or rotations? Where do you see the Knick players challenging the Cavs. The lack of effort and team pride is ridiculous. I'm not taking a shot at you, just saying the team has no idea or incentive in trying to stop the other team from scoring.


No offense taken. I agree the Knicks are just flat out not competing. I kind of feel for Marbury, because Hubie said something that was interesting. He said only Ariza runs with him, which is true. I guess it's going to take some time to get over the job Layden did. I think Isaiah will be alright come next season (once TT and Penny are gone, hopefully Moochie goes too, he's awful).


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*hmph.*

i just feel weird watching this game. like should i laugh, cry, and punch the sky? at this point im willing to deal this team for a whole new team, zeke style.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

The Knicks are a tragic comedy right now. Tragic for hardcore Knick fans who deserve and expect better, and comedy for every other team and their fans. I hate getting laughed at.:upset:


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Far too many flaws..*

No post presence on defense, no defensive intensity, not enough perimter shooting, nobody breaking down the d (Marbury should be doing it, he can), no hustle, no boards. I am a Wally fan but not on this team. Trade for an intense player (read: Artest). We also need consistency, especially effortwise. If Marbury is going to be a scoring PG, then he needs to do it every game. Coaching is apalling...the players do not respond to Lenny. Not sure there is another coach out there that can make a difference. Sure would be interesting to see if Jackson can really coach or not. Maybe the other Jackson....Mark.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

we get blown out once a week. even chaney didnt allow this.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I hate to point the finger at Lenny,but he is a 65 y.o guy with no testosterone and its not like hes coaching Kobe and Shaq,or MJ and Scottie..He needs to get every guy on that court to be a monster like Riley did..

as for the players,KT must be traded..His trade value has never been higher and its all downhill from here...And please,NO Webber or Wally...Artest,maybe a Camby or Chandler,or Dalembert....

And to all the H20 knuckleheads,he played NO D when he was healthy,but he had Ewing or Camby hiding his brutal D..Say what you want about JC,but he gives you a fighting chance.

Start Sweetny...You can NOT have a starting 4 with no inside post up game..Its a JOKE...

We need interior D..TT,Steph and H20 are the worst trio in the league...

And the next time we score an easy basket will be the first.We work so dam hard to score..It shouldnt be like that..Hopefully when JC comes back,Steph can run a bit more with Ariza and JC

Someone figure out Seattles secret recipe,and send it over

Ray Allen
Ridinour
J James
Evans
R Lewis

How the #$%^$ are they so good???


----------



## the Trent Tuckers (Feb 15, 2004)

As well as KT is playing this year, can he dunk? I mean its ridiculous that he'll get an offensive rebound and he'll miss the lay-up from 2 ft away.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Ray Allen
> Ridinour
> J James
> Evans
> R Lewis


Ray Allen is the 4th best SG in the league. Allen = Marbury.

Allen has deferred to Lewis a bit, which has allowed Lewis to become a star.
Lewis >>> Crawford + 1-Timensional

Luke Ridnour may be the starting PG, but he gets as many minutes as backup Antonio Daniels. Both players are underrated. I actually wonder a bit if Crawford is actually better than Daniels. I think I would take a lineup with either of these guys next to Marbury instead of Marbury/Crawford.

People seem to overvalue our PFs a weebit here. KT is not the only guy in the league that can average a double double given minutes. Both Reggie Evans and Danny Fortson would do the same, and they do it from the inside, not out. I'll take Fortson on the bench way before Sweetney on the bench. Fortson is an enforcer, Sweetney is a cupcake.
Evans/Fortson/Collison = KT/JYD/Sweetney

James blocks and contests shots. Nobody on the Knicks frontline does. All Freeway does is grab as many rebounds like Fortson.
JJ = Freeway.

Radmanovic provides shooting off the bench.
Radmanovic = Houston.

The Sonics are deeper, have more talent, and the strengths of their roster are far more balanced. They're probably better coached too.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> The Sonics are deeper, have more talent, and the strengths of their roster are far more balanced. They're probably better coached too



welcome back Poetry..You MAY be right about the talent and I am not sure i agree..But the Sonics are on FIRE..They are playing way better than their individual talent...

They are definetly the suprise team this year...

Would you tade Naz for Jerome James??
KT for Evans??
Marbury for Ridinour?
Jc for Ray Allen
TT for R Lewis..

I would only make 2 of those trades


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> I would only make 2 of those trades


Because you're matching it up positionwise.

You should ask more meaningful questions.

Would you trade Marbury for Allen?
Would you trade Marbury for Lewis?
Would you trade Crawford for Ridnour?
Would you trade Crawford for Daniels?
Woul you trade 1-Timensional for anyone on the roster?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> Because you're matching it up positionwise.
> ...


i say no to all of those except marbury for ray allen.

a crawford,allen,TT,Sweets,Naz lineup would be better then what we got now. 

i always liked lewis. lewis is what tim thomas was supposed to be. The difference i think is Rashard is a much better ball handler, and his release is quicker. those help him be a way better scorer. but to think we should trade steph for him? nah..

the other ones i wouldnt do cause its just dumb. we cant trade tim for anyone on their roster anyway cause of his contract. and the way the sonics are playing, an allen marbury deal would be laughed at by seattle


----------

